# How do I renovate my 3 season porch?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You need to plan on insulating the floors, walls & ceilings 1st
Unless you are going to leave it 3 season ?
But with insulation you will be able to use the area longer

So decide how much you want to do 1st
Myself I'd insulate everything


----------



## glamgirrl (Feb 19, 2010)

I can tell from peeking behind the loose panelling that there is _some _insulation-but I'm guessing not alot. So should I take down the ceiling first and insulate that and put up the t&g boards, THEN do the walls? I'm not sure what order this project should go in- without making a huge mess! I tend to do things in stages, rather than tear it all down then put it all back up...partly due to cost! LOL 
Thanks,


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Heat rises, so I would do the ceiling 1st
Just make sure you wil be able to get the wall paneling off after doing the ceiling


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Walls first: http://www.explainthatstuff.com/heatinsulation.html

Be safe, Gary


----------

